# Aquatank II 60 Gallon Special Pricing on Markdown



## theberkeyguy (Jan 31, 2011)

Aquatank II 60 Gallon Special Pricing on Markdown:

http://www.markdown.com/lpc-survival-aquatank-ii-60-gallon.html

We are running a special deal for the next 3 days on the Aquatank II 60 gallon, at 40 percent off, this is the lowest price we have ever offered them at.

Aquatanks can be used for water storage, and many other purposes.

theberkeyguy


----------

